# German Delicatessen



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I am thinking of opening a German Deli here.... Risky, I know, but it is what I know and love....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You'll probably do just fine. If Salt Lake City can host a German deli like Siegfrieds, I can't imagine you having problems.

Phil


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Phil. Simple name like kostlich (delicious -- pretend two dots over the "o") or Weinbeere (grape). Still in planning stages -- there is so much growth here and oportunity for anything really. I wouldn't be able to travel etc (in line with my last thread) however I would be in a comfortable element, able to taste, smell and enjoy.... 

Eek -- just put me on a Food Network commercial why don't ya :lol:


----------



## meat-loaf (Apr 6, 2007)

Tell me when you are opening, I'll be there!

Why a German Deli? Are you from there? Do you have enough experience with that?

A few more explanation would be cool to reply... I don't really get why you posted.... Or what you want to hear...
If you sell good "Laugengebaeck" and Bread, not like the (sorry!) ****ing dead bread here you will be successful...

:roll:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

In my time in Germany in 83-84, I never encountered Laugengebaeck. Hmm, now that I've looked it up, I probably did encounter it but never knew it. I didn't realize the Germans did that too. I knew the Chinese did it. 

Very interesting.


----------



## meat-loaf (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Phatch,

do you know the "Brezeln" from the Oktoberfest? There you go!

I don't really miss any kind of German stuff here, but i would kill for a good, fresh Pretzel... It's an addiction!

*******.... Breakfast without it is a sin...:bounce: 

A warm one with a bit of Butter... Or with Cheese and/or Airdried Ham... Don't make me think about it!
The first thing I do when I'm back there is to buy EVERYTHING in the first Bakery I find..... 

Why don't the Americans appreciate good (different kinds) of bread? When I'm in the Supermarket it all feels the same, looks the same and tastes the same.... "Whole Wheat" means the same super-supersoft White-Bread-Style-Crap, just a bit darker and with Oatmeal on the top... The sound of the word "Vollkornbrot" makes me feel like a fourteen-year- old boy that thinks about Angelina Jolie at midnight...

And the so called "French Roll" is NOT like you get it in Europe!!! It's a shame to call it like this! (you have to order "Broetchen" in Germany, or a "Weckle" in Southern-Germany)

And when we talk about Prezels- every ****ing Wezels-Prezels-Shop got to be burned down until nothing is left at the face of the earth! What do they do with the Prezels? Suck them in fat? 

Mr. needagoodbread meatloaf


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Weirdest place you could ever imagine but we now have over 40k population. 

You wouldn't think that a German Deli would work but there is one that's thriving. We don't even have a proper Italian Restaurant. (wish I had the funds) Plus there's a Thai Restaurant that is going to open soon. 

We're talking a population that is part old time settled long term crazies, newbie LV or Californian well to dos, Casinos, a strong hispanic population and God knows. 

If you've done your research and found a nitch then by all means. 

I have a friend that sings a song about a guy named Dunderbeck to his grandkids. When I was 20 in NYC I remember going to a wonderful deli, Dunderbecks, that served sausages and German cuisine in all ways and forms. It wasn't until I heard the lyrics of the song that I put it together recently (30 YEARS later). It's kind of creepy but still a really cool name for a Deli. 

April


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ummmmm German Deli.....STL has a strong German population.....real German butchershop with all kinds of sausages including some incredible liverwurst in a stomach pouch. STL home of Anheuser- Busch....or AB for short.
There was a great pretzel place that was on Jefferson dated back to 1830's that had little rye nubbins warm and salty or sticks....we even have pretzel guys in the median qtr mile from my home selling pretzels for a buck.

ummmm....pickles, saurkraut, crispy natural casing brats/weiners/wursts, brown mustards, strudels.....yummmy.....

So, just feel like a new adventure?


----------

